# org.eclipse.swt.wpf.win32.x86 Download



## R.Murphy (28. Okt 2009)

Hilfe,

kann mir jamand sagen wie ich die Datei org.eclipse.swt.wpf.win32.x86_3.2.*.jar bekommen kann?
Ich suche bereits seit über zwei Stunden bei Eclipse Downloads und kann den richtigen Download nicht finden. Angeblich ist diese Datei Bestandteil eines "RCP Delta Pack" kann ein soches aber auch nicht finden.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Ron


----------



## byte (28. Okt 2009)

Eclipse downloads - mirror selection

Edit: Falsche Version.


----------



## byte (28. Okt 2009)

Gabs offenbar erst ab SWT 3.3: Eclipse Download Click Through


----------



## R.Murphy (28. Okt 2009)

Richtig, Sorry.
Ich habe den Namen der Datei aus einem Buch. Dort steht "org.eclipse.swt.wpf.win32.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar".
Laut diesem Buch soll man die "Delta Pack Distribution" downloaden und das Jar-File signiert in die plugins des exports (Web Start Jnlp) speichen.

Doch wie bekomme ich nun das Jar-File aus diesem Download erstellt? 

Sorry, wenn dies eine blöde Frage ist und danke für die Hilfe.

Ron


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2009)

Das Delta Pack für 3.4.2 gibt's hier:
Eclipse Project
Dort sind alle plattformspezifischen binaries gebündelt. EInfach entpacken, in eclipse/plugins navigieren, jar raussuchen.


----------



## R.Murphy (29. Okt 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,

danke, für die Antwort. Die Seite kenne ich bereits. Ich habe nun, mit meiner sehr langsamen Internetverbindung,  folgende Files heruntergeladen:
eclipse-3.4.2-delta-pack.zip
eclipse-platform-3.4.2-win32-wpf.zip
eclipse-platform-SDK-3.4.2-win32-wpf.zip
eclipse-RCP-3.4.2-win32-wpf.zip
eclipse-RCP-3.4.2-win32.zip
eclipse-RCP-SDK-3.4.2-win32-wpf.zip
eclipse-RCP-SDK-3.4.2-win32.zip
eclipse-SDK-3.4.2-win32-wpf.zip
swt-3.3.2-wpf-win32-x86.zip
swt-3.4.2-win32-win32-x86.zip
swt-3.4.2-wpf-win32-x86.zip

Leider ohne das gesuchte JAR.
Wenn ich alles runterlade und durchsuchen muss brauche ich Tage.
Hat jemand einen Tip wie das gesuchte File heißen könnte oder wie ich die Datei selbst erstellen kann.

Danke

Ron


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2009)

Du brauchst nur das:
eclipse-3.4.2-delta-pack.zip


----------



## R.Murphy (30. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mein Problem gefunden: Ich habe die ZIP's mit meinem Zipper betrachtet und dieser hat die JARs in den ZIPs ebenfalls entpackt angezeigt. Erst nach dem ich das ZIP File entpackt und auf meiner HDD gespeichert hatte, konnte ich die JARs sehen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und entschuldigung für die Tomaten auf meinen Augen.

Ron

Thema beendet.


----------

